# Spock and Kirk would like to say hi



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd like you all to meet my male rats, Spock and Kirk. 

Mother was a Siamese. Both fathers were black dumbos.
They didn't get much, if any, of the dumbo-ness.

They're very sweet boys, handled since they were kittens. Spock was a little shy when I first got him, but he's quickly warmed up since then. 

I'm a college student double majoring, but even so I somehow seem to have time to take them out for about 2 hours a day. Yesterday was actually for about 10 hours. I have way too much time I might as well get another one lol.

I'm waiting till I get a move into a more permanent setting tho. Then I plan on extending the family  










Eating avocado









Spock: The logical one


















Kirk: The adventurer


















Spock is the one who usually stays close. He loves to please and I can usually get him to stop being naughty by just a snap of my finger. He's not much for venturing out, but he is definitely the alpha male of the two, peeing everywhere and pinning his brother down. He's usually the one to come when I make clicks and when Kirk is getting attention he wants attention too. He tends to squeak over everything and he's always the one who eats the most.










Kirk is always running around and often makes it to the higher places first, making little nests in my clothes and exploring every aspect of my room. He's the only one of the two who will leap from a great distance into my hands. He usually doesn't ask for too much attention, but doesn't mind coming around, especially when there's treats. He's actually found out have to open a box of cheesy crackers without gnawing on the box. He might be the smarter of the two if he didn't have ADD, which is probably why he's the skinnier of the two because he can't stay still long enough to eat all his food.


----------



## kwoolie (Sep 30, 2009)

I love their names! They are very cute, they seem to have very strong personalities  Those are two lucky rats, getting to explore so much!


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Very cute. I like Kirk's pose in the avocado dish, hehe.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah I can't help but let them roam all the time because their always glued to the cage bar, wanting out.
And then of course they eat whatever I'm eating at the time (as long as it's safe of course lol). Most of my stuff is organic or healthy tho so I don't really have to worry. 

Thanks for lookin and commenting guys


----------



## Suzanne (Sep 29, 2009)

They're really cute!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing pictures! Are they litter box trained or do you just have to clean up after them when they free roam?


----------



## JizzyRatxx (Oct 17, 2009)

I LOOOOOVE Spawk and Kerc!!!!


----------



## MahRatz (Oct 18, 2009)

Rats make me pleased, especially your rats!


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

they sound adorable


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Great looking rats!!


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

adorable


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

May they Live Long and Prosper


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcoming.
I love that last comment btw


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

I just got home and realized my rats backing up into a red lid I left for them to chew on. Apparently their using it as a toilet. Yay! I'd how potty trained that makes them, but that sure makes my life a whole lot easier cus now I can just clean out the lid. WOOO!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh wow they are adorable!
Kirks on the veggie dish like "MINE NO TOUCHY"
hah they have alot of personality.
As a trekkie I very much like the names :3


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

kiko said:


> Oh wow they are adorable!
> Kirks on the veggie dish like "MINE NO TOUCHY"
> hah they have alot of personality.
> As a trekkie I very much like the names :3


Aww thanks


----------



## thunderstarstruk (Oct 26, 2009)

soooooooooo pretty! they are two cute boys!  love the names ^^


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww thanks. After watching Star trek I just had to name em that


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

They are very cute! Nice names, I won't tell my sis-in-law who doesn't like rats but she LOVES Star Trek. LOL!!

I like the pic with the toy animal. I got a stuffed toy for Cindy when she was new here and still a baby. I would hear her playing with it and throwing it across her cage, then wrestling with it. Neal named the toy 'Road Kill'. We still have it for all the girls to play with during free-range time.


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

That wasn't actually a toy lol. My lil sister made it from this craft package. It was a squirrel with a nut, but it kinda looked like a rat so I let the rats play with it and they thought the nut was real and eventually took the glued nut from the squirrels hands. My lil sister was so mad


----------

